# European vs. African Skylines



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Which continent has the better Skylines ?

The following criteria are compared:



 Density
 Number of highrise buildings
 Height of the buildings.
 Appearance of the Skyline (modern or old style)
 Background of the Skyline (Mountains, coasts, nature)
 Size of the city




*Examples European Skylines*

(Moscow, Istanbul, London, Paris, Frankfurt/Main, Warsaw, Benidorm,
Ekaterinburg, Kiev, Madrid, Milan, Vienna, Rotterdam, Barcelona, Brussels,
The Hague, Naples, Baku, Amsterdam, Essen, Vinius, Genoa)


*Examples African Skylines*

(Johannesburg, Pretoria, Cape, Cape Town, Durban, Nairobi, Lagos, 
Luanda, Dar Es Salaam, Cairo, Dakar, Addis Ababa, Maputo, Abidjan,
Sandton, Kampala, Abuja, Oran, Harare, Kigali, Umhlanga, Brazzaville)


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Density, number and height of the buildings.*

Greater Johannesburg got this part in the bag...even the weather is 

*
Appearance of the Skyline (modern or old style)*

Paris or moscow new cbd's are amazing

*
Background of the Skyline (Mountains, coasts, nature)*


Kigali with seven hills
Nairobi with safari park
capetown with the table mountain


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

kay:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*CBD Of Johannesburg

*










https://igcdn-photos-g-a.akamaihd.n...-15/11375225_507019812790678_1672123177_n.jpg​


----------



## Menshommes (Sep 6, 2015)

seriously?
maybe Europe vs South America is better. similar architecture in manny areas


----------



## werner10 (Sep 11, 2002)

Africa is ok with me....



Stratosphere 2020 said:


> Foto van Richard Meijer. Duidelijk meer lichten aan in de woon gedeelte De Rotterdam.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Frankfurt vs Johannesburg*

*Frankfurt*








http://www.fototante.de/

*vs*

*Johannesburg*
Johannesburg by Evan Bench, auf Flickr

*Density, number and height of the buildings*


*1# Density*
Johannesburg is the clear winner, because beetween the taller skyscrapers are more highrise buildings buildings with 10-20 floors.

Frankfurt has too many gaps between den skyscrapers.

The point goes to Johannesburg 
Johannesburg 1 : 0 Frankfurt


*2# Number of highrise buildings*
Frankfurt has more Skyscraper (150m and 200m) than Johannesburg. 
But Johannesburg proposes Frankfurt in terms of highrise buildings with 10-20 floors.

I think, both get a point.
Johannesburg 2 : 1 Frankfurt


*3# Height*
Here is Frankfurt the clear winner.

Frankfurt 
200m = 5
150m = 14
100m = 30
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=69736995&page=1

Johannesburg 
200m = 1
150m = 3
100m = 17 
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=69736914&page=1

The point goes to Frankfurt
Johannesburg 2 : 2 Frankfurt

*4# growth*

The next point goes also to Frankfurt, because the city has many projects under construction or in the pipeline.

Johannesburg stagnated since the 90's.

The point goes to Frankfurt
Frankfurt 3 : 2 Johannesburg


*5# Appearance of the Skyline (modern or old style)*

The tastes are different with regard to the look of a skyline.

Johannesburg has an american style look with an dense CBD.
Frankfurt is very modern and has almost only glass facades.

I think, both get a point.
Frankfurt 4 : 3 Johannesburg



*6# Background of the Skyline (Mountains, coasts, nature)*

Both cities have no spectacular nature. 

Frankfurt has only a few hills in its surroundings.
However, these are not decisive for the look of the skyline.
The only water is the river Main which is spanned by several bridges.
Moreover, Frankfurt is one of the greenest cities in Germany.

Johannesburg has unlike Cape Town also no significant mountain ranges to offer.
The city is also not situated on the coast or has a river.

I think Frankfurt get a point for the river and the .
Frankfurt 5 : 3 Johannesburg


Last but not least 


*7# Size of the city*

Frankfurt has 701,000 inhabitans in the the city.
The urban area called Frankfurt Rhein-Main has a population of 2,221,910
and metropolitan Region called Frankfurt Rhine-Main Metropolitan Region has 5,550,619 inhabitans.









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Useran_Mihai_Pitea (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/deed.en)


Johannesburg has approximately 1 Mio inhabitants in the city

4,434,827 in the metropolitan Region (City of Johannesburg Metropolitan Municipality)

and 7,151,447 in the Greater Johannesburg Metropolitan Area.









by Andres de Wet on Wikimedia commons (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/deed.en)


The point goes to Johannesburg
Frankfurt 5 : 4 Johannesburg







*The end result is*

Frankfurt 5 : 4 Johannesburg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry guys, no city vs city thread .


----------

